# BRAKE FLUID LEAKING BETWEEN ABS PUMP AND FITTING



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

I AM HAVING A PROBLEM
I HAVE A LEAK COMING FROM IN THE THREADS BETWEEN MY ABS PUMP AND ONE OF MY BRAKE LINES
I HAVE TAKE IT OFF AND TRIED RETITENING IT A BUNCH OF TIMES
I GOT IT MUCH BETTER THEN BEFORE, AT FIRST WHEN YOU HIT THE BRAKE IT WOULD SHOOT OUT A STREAM, NOT IT JUST OOZES OUT SLOWLY WHEN PRESSURE IS APPLIES
I DONT HAVE ANY MORE IDEAS ON WHAT TO DO
HAS ANYONE HAVE THIS PROBLEM BEFORE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY RECOMENDATIONS ON WHAT I SHOULD DO??
THANKS ALOT
(AND SPRRY ABOUT THE CAPS, IM AT WORK AND CAPS IS USSUALY ALWAYS ON)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: BRAKE FLUID LEAKING BETWEEN ABS PUMP AND FITTING (1.8tipgls)*

OK, first thing you do is calm down and stop yelling..... this can be fixed.








Let me give you some FYI about pipe fittings: They have a torque spec to prevent over tightening, and in addition, there is only so many times that you are going to be able to tighten this fitting and still have the seal. 
There are common single and double flare ends, single's are slightly more robust against over tighteneing, and double's are not, the pipe end will deform to make the seal. 
A common fix is to:
A) use a pipe cutter and cut the flare off and make a new one
B) replace your pipe.
I don't know of any other fixes than this, it seems to me that your pipe end is damaged beyond sealing capability.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

ok thanks i am going to try this and ill see what happens


----------

